# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  شكل ظاهر ريپورت ميخوام اين شكلي باشه

## csharpprogramer88

سلام
دوستان من منم ميخوام با كريستال اين كارو بكنم اما نميدونم چطور طراحي كنم لطفا راهنمايي كنيد .

نام و نام خانوادگي --------------نام پدر --------- و ... بعنوان هدر
علي معصومي    ----------------محسن--------و... بعنوان ديتيلز
.
.
.
.

ميزان تحصيلات : 
مقطع --------------رشته------- محل تحصيل -----و ... بعنوان هدر
فوق ديپلم -----------برق ----------آزاد ا-------------و... بعنوان ديتيلز
.
.
.
.

----------


## HamedNet_ir

خب دوست عزیز , قسمتهای استاتیک رو طراحی کن , سپس جلوشون , فیلد دیتابیس رو بزار یا اینکه فیلد داینامیکی که از طریق برنامه کنترل میکنی.

تو قسمت هدر هم که توسط کریستال مشخص شده! همونی رو که میخوای بنویس!

برای راهنمایی بهتر : از چه زبونی استفاده میکنید و نسخه ی کریستال رو هم ذکر کنید.

موفق باشید!

----------


## csharpprogramer88

با زبان سي شارپ و استاديو 2008 كريستال همراه 
دوست من نميدونم چطور هدر ها و ديتيلز ها را درست كنم تا به اين حالت كه نوشتم در بياد اگه ميشه يه مثال بزنيد يا راهنمايي كنيد يا يه گزارش مثل همين طراحي كنيد تا منم ياد بگيرم

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=209565&page=2
لطفا به اين تاپيكم نگاه كنيد

----------


## sara.f

> با زبان سي شارپ و استاديو 2008 كريستال همراه 
> دوست من نميدونم چطور هدر ها و ديتيلز ها را درست كنم تا به اين حالت كه نوشتم در بياد اگه ميشه يه مثال بزنيد يا راهنمايي كنيد يا يه گزارش مثل همين طراحي كنيد تا منم ياد بگيرم
> 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=209565&page=2
> لطفا به اين تاپيكم نگاه كنيد


سلام
شما می دونید چطوری یه گزارش کریستال را ایجاد کنید؟ (add new item)
بعدش که گزارش ایجاد میشه، قسمتهای مختلفی برای شما نمایش داده میشه، از جمله : page header و details.
شما می تونید فیلدهای مورد نظرتون را بوسیله click & drag به درون قسمت details بکشید و بعدشم اسامی فیلدهای موجود در header را به دلخواه تغییر بدید و اینکه مکان فیلدها را تغییر بدید و گزارش دلخواهتون را بسازید.
شروع کنید و اگر سوالی پیش اومد، بپرسید.

----------


## csharpprogramer88

> سلام
> شما می دونید چطوری یه گزارش کریستال را ایجاد کنید؟ (add new item)
> بعدش که گزارش ایجاد میشه، قسمتهای مختلفی برای شما نمایش داده میشه، از جمله : page header و details.
> شما می تونید فیلدهای مورد نظرتون را بوسیله click & drag به درون قسمت details بکشید و بعدشم اسامی فیلدهای موجود در header را به دلخواه تغییر بدید و اینکه مکان فیلدها را تغییر بدید و گزارش دلخواهتون را بسازید.
> شروع کنید و اگر سوالی پیش اومد، بپرسید.


sara.f سلام تمام اين چيزهايي را كه گفتيد ميدونم اما چون تعداد فيلدها خيلي زياده مجبورم در چند سطر اونارو قرار بدم كه نمي دونم هدر هاي سطر بعدي و ديتيلز را چيكار كنم 

من 5 تا جدول دارم كه همه اونا بايد توي يه صفحه باشه جدول اول مربوط به مشخصات فردي هست كه بايد تمام فيلد هاي اون چاپ بشه + عنوان ستون ها يعني نام و نام خانوادگي و .. و زير اون مقادير فيدهاي اون

و بعد از اينكه مشخصات فردي تمام شد ميزان تحصيلات بافيلدهاي خودش مثل بالا چاپ بشه 
و همينطور سه بخش ديگه دقيقا مثل بالا چاپ بشه 
 نمي دونم خوب تونستم بيان كنم شكل ظاهري را يا نه

----------


## sara.f

> sara.f سلام تمام اين چيزهايي را كه گفتيد ميدونم اما چون تعداد فيلدها خيلي زياده مجبورم در چند سطر اونارو قرار بدم كه نمي دونم هدر هاي سطر بعدي و ديتيلز را چيكار كنم 
> 
> من 5 تا جدول دارم كه همه اونا بايد توي يه صفحه باشه جدول اول مربوط به مشخصات فردي هست كه بايد تمام فيلد هاي اون چاپ بشه + عنوان ستون ها يعني نام و نام خانوادگي و .. و زير اون مقادير فيدهاي اون
> 
> و بعد از اينكه مشخصات فردي تمام شد ميزان تحصيلات بافيلدهاي خودش مثل بالا چاپ بشه 
> و همينطور سه بخش ديگه دقيقا مثل بالا چاپ بشه 
>  نمي دونم خوب تونستم بيان كنم شكل ظاهري را يا نه


با توضیحات شما فکر می کنم که subreport مشکلتون را حل کنه، ولی من متاسفانه تا حالا با subreport کار نکردم، ولی توی سایت مطالب خوبی در رابطش وجود داره، دوستان دیگه هم فکر می کنم بتونن کمکتون کنند.
پیروز باشی.

----------


## mn_zandy63

سلام دوست من
این طور که من متوجه شدم، شما میخوای اطلاعات یک شخص در دو سطر نمایش داده بشه و بعد سطر بعد و اطلاعات نفر بعد.
اگه اینطوره. sub report برای هدفت زیاده ;)

بستگی به سلیقه شما من دو تا روش به ذهنم میرسه،
ببینید در این حالتِ شما، معمولا مثلا دو سطر header می گذارند و در زیر اون، به ازای هر رکورد دو سطر اطلاعات هر رکورد رو نمایش میدهند. یعنی مثلا مینویسند:
نام.... | نام خانوادکی....| نام پدر
مقطع ... | رشته ... | محل تحصیل
-------------------------------------------
حسین | احمدی | حامد
لیسانس | نرم افزار | شهید بهشتی
-------------------------------------------
هادی   | رئیسی| حمید
کاردانی   | مکانیک | خواجه نصیر

این یعنی دو سطر اول رو بذار داخل header و بعد در detail هم اطلاعات رو در دو سطر بچین

روش دیگه اینه که به ازای هر رکورد هدر رو تکرار کنی یعنی مثلا این شکلی

نام.... | نام خانوادگی .... | نام پدر
حسین|احمدی               | حامد
----------------------------------------
مقطع        | رشته         | محل تحصیل
لیسانس    | نرم افزار      | شهید بهشتی
===========================
نام.... | نام خانوادگی .... | نام پدر
هادی  |رئیسی              | حمید
----------------------------------------
مقطع        | رشته         | محل تحصیل
کاردانی     | مکانیک       | خواجه نصیر
===========================

در این حالت داخل header هیچی نمیذاری و همه اطلاعات رو داخل detail می ذاری.

بستگی به سلیقت داره.
اگه این نبود منظورت، اول روی کاغذ بکش تقریبا چه شکلی رو میخوای طراحی کنی، بعد اینجا بگو، بهت میگم چیکار کنی.

موفق باشی

----------

